# Altus, OK, Kennel 54, Dorey, F, Out of Time



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Another Altus mix, please help!
THIS IS A GASSING FACILITY.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

This girl would be the perfect one for a rescue to pull. She's been spayed and is UTD. Very, very loving girl!

Friends of Saving the Paws of Altus can help arrange transport:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27202345.81677.270902829586395&type=3&theater


***Kennel 54*** PIC 1
Female Shepherd Mix
Spayed, UTD

"Dorey"


Available: NOW!!! (OS) 
<><><><><><><><><><>

Contact details for Adoption / Rescue

580-481-2285

Altus Animal Control Stray/Reclaim Area
2200 Enterprise Drive
Altus, OK 73521

**PLEASE DO NOT CALL ABOUT THIS FURBABY UNLESS YOU ARE GENUINELY WISHING TO ADOPT OR RESCUE.**

If you would like to help us help Dorey, a link to our chipin is here: ChipIn: Altus Kids Present and Past

**************************
THE PROCESS FOR ADOPTING, FOSTERING, OR RESCUING:-

1. IMPORTANT: 
All applications MUST go through Animal Control and be approved FIRST. A Federal 501c3 is mandatory to pull from this shelter.

2. Our volunteer will have the animal taken to the vets for vetting and boarding until transport.

3. Animal Control cannot arrange transport for you. 

**************************
PLEASE don't call Animal Control for updates of this animal's status -The page admins will update information as soon as they know anything...

*** Please be aware that we make no guarantees whatsoever as to the health, temperament, mental disposition and training of the dogs and cats at this shelter***

************************************************
THANK YOU for all your sharing, tagging and networking efforts... we, the administrators and the Altus animals REALLY appreciate you!!


----------

